# Next stop for MS Amlin Andretti Formula E team - Monaco ePrix



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_The MS Amlin Andretti Formula E team, supported by BMW, will head for a European race for the first time in season three of the all-electric racing series, as they take on the Monaco ePrix. The two ATEC-002 chassis will be raced by BMW works driver António Félix da Costa (POR) and Robin Frijns (NED). Monte Carlo (MON) features on the series' calendar for the first time since season one._

*The Challenge*

The priority for the team will be a return to the points-paying positions. After a great start in Hong Kong (HKG), where both drivers scored points, results have been less positive. Last time out, at the Mexico City ePrix, both drivers ran strongly, but mechanical issues and pitstop infringements meant the team left empty-handed. Monaco presents an opportunity to reverse the trend. The city's streets are bumpy, narrow and unforgiving - even more so than the other street circuits on Formula E's calendar. The track layout is a shorter, more action-packed version of that seen in the Formula 1 Grand Prix, with little rest for the drivers as they are on the attack almost constantly.

*The Team*

MS Amlin Andretti will race the ATEC-002 in Season 3, with Félix da Costa and Frijns in its two entries - Frijns in number 27 and Felix da Costa in number 28. BMW will provide expertise and support to the American team as it runs its own powertrain for the first time in Season 3, having run the standard Formula E technology in the first two seasons. Fans can vote to give their favourite driver a 'FanBoost' - an extra energy allocation, available in the second half of the race - online. The three drivers with the most votes receive an extra 100KJ of energy, which can boost power by up to 30KW. There are two methods: voting on fanboost.fiaformulae.com, or by using the hashtag #FanBoost, plus #AntonioFelixdaCosta or #RobinFrijns, on Twitter or Instagram.

*The Expectations*

*António Félix da Costa, MS Amlin Andretti:* "The break between races has offered us a prime opportunity to do some homework and improve the race car and our way of working still further. I think we needed it, because the bad luck we have suffered recently has been really frustrating. Monaco is a very small track; all the lap times will be really close, and that makes qualifying crucial. Realistically, we know that isn't our strong point, but with a good, clean lap we can make a big difference in the race, because overtaking isn't easy here. That said, Monaco is a really cool place to race at."

*Robin Frijns, MS Amlin Andretti:* "This will be the first time for me in Monaco with Formula E, but I've driven World Series and GP2 on this track so it's not new for me. During the last round in Mexico City we showed some great pace, which is very encouraging. The team is working hard every day to be back in the points. We've had some bad luck the past few races, so we are going to look to turn that around this weekend in Monaco."

*The City*

Monaco is a principality on the south coast of France, on the Mediterranean. A total of 38,400 people live in an area of 2 km2, which makes Monaco the state with the second-highest population density in the world. The city state is known as the playground of the rich and famous. Mild temperatures are expected at this time of year, but Monaco is also known for its unpredictable rainfall. Some of the most spectacular racing moments were the result of adverse weather conditions. The official language is French, but Italian and English, as well as the Romanesque dialect Monegasque, are often heard.

*The Circuit*

The Monaco street circuit is undeniably the most famous in the world - even those unacquainted with motorsport are likely to connect the tiny principality with grand prix motor racing. The Formula E layout retains much of the circuit used by the Formula 1 Grand Prix, but is shortened to provide a greater action-packed experience for spectators. Classic elements of the circuit, including the harbour side atmosphere, are retained; the circuit features the fast, sweeping right kink of the start-finish, as well as the famous St Devote. The cars take a right immediately after the first turn, heading into a tight hairpin and returning to the traditional layout just after the Tunnel. The famous swimming pool and fearsome, fast Rascasse chicane are retained; this ensures none of the Monaco character is lost. Its history, as well as its challenging nature, make it an obvious favourite on the calendar.


----------

